# Checkliste Wartung an Schaltschränken



## SKO (22 Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche als Vorlage Checklisten die sich mit der Schaltschrankwartung befassen.  Kann mir jemand soetwas zur Verfügung stellen?

Stephan


----------



## MRT (23 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

In unserer Firma werden Schaltschränke und Schaltanlagen mittels Infrarot Thermographie kontrolliert. Diese Kontrolle erfolgt jährlich.

Aber von einem Wartungsplan habe ich noch nichts gehört.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Juli 2005)

Hallo MRT,
hab Ihr so ein Gerät (wenn ja, was für ein Hersteller), oder gebt Ihr das in Auftrag.
Nächste Frage: Bei Laststrängen sehe ich das ein, aber bei lockeren Schrauben an Hilfsstromkreisen versagt die Methode doch oder.
Ich habe so etwas noch nie in Aktion gesehen.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Heinz (25 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
es bedarf natürlich etwas Leistung, damit die Klemmen warm werden. Ich habe es live bei einer 110KV- Anlage gesehen. Die Sammelschienen waren klar im IR-Bild zu sehen und auch nicht ganz sauberen Klemmstellen fielen, als helle Stellen, auf. Das Ganze ist ca. 15 Jahre her.

Ich denke:
Bei Steuerkreisen wirst Du in der Regel keine losen Klemme damit finden, weil die Leistung zu gering sein wird um die Klemmstelle zu erwärmen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
@ Heinz: deshalb Frage ich ja nach, denn die ganzen Klemmen auf Verdacht nachziehen ist relativ zeitintensiv, aber gerade dort entstehen Fehler die später schwer zu orten sind.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Heinz (25 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
Das Problem kenne ich.
Meiner Erfahrung nach, waren Fehler an den Klemmstellen (im Kraftwerksbereich) eher selten, und wenn dann war es bei beweglichen Teilen. Dort hatte man es im Hinterkopf, das sich Klemmen lösen konnten.

Ansonsten hatten wir damals mehr Probleme mit den Kabel gehabt. Mäuse haben doch das ein oder andere Kabel angeknabbert (auch Mittelspannungsleitungen).

Alle Klemmen auf Verdacht nachzuziehen klappt nihct. Einmal zu teuer und zum anderen wird eine vergessen und die nach dann Ärger.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

*Thermographie*

Hallo,
wir haben auch mal unsere Anlage mittels Thermographie checken lassen.
Haben doch einige Stellen gefunden, die über kurz oder lang abgeraucht wären. War echt beeindruckent. Es wurden auch Klemmstellen gefunden die im Steuerstromkreis waren.

Gruß Hollox


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
@ Gast: Kennst Du vieleicht noch die Firma, die das ausgeführt hat? Wie wird abgerechnet? Nach m² Schaltschrank + Anfahrt?

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Heinz (25 Juli 2005)

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, das es die Hauptversorgungen waren oder an welchen Stellen wurden nicht perfekte Klemmstellen gefunden?


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
@ Heinz: ich habe jetzt mal rumgeggooglet, da haben die Anbieter für Thermografie Bilder von Schaltschränken drinnen, aber immer von Hauptstromkreisen, tja bleibt wohl doch nur das nachziehen, denn wenn gerade mal ein Motor nicht läuft (bei einem Produkttyp) ist die ganze Sache schon wieder hinfällig, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

hi lorenz, so blöd es klingt aber auch siemens bietet die thermographie an , mann bekommt auch einen sehr netten bericht mit eventuell anstehenden fehlern.

mfg thomas


----------



## Unreal (26 Juli 2005)

Servus lorenz,

ich muß des öfteren mit einer IR-Kamera messen.
Ist zwar ein etwas älteres Modell, aber die schafft 0,1°C
Temperaturunterschiede und ich kann Ströme ab 20µA ziemlich gut damit
messen (kommt auf die Stelle an). Die Anwendung ist leider sehr speziell, von daher kann man das 
nicht auf Schaltschränke 1:1 ummünzen. Meine Messungen an Schaltschränken liegen schon ziemlich lange zurück, kann dir da jetzt nichts mehr genaues sagen. Guck mal unter :

http://www.flirthermography.de/


Gruß Unreal


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 Juli 2005)

Moin Unreal,
hab da in der Gebrauchtbörse rumgestöbert, 6000-20000€ so ein Gerät (den Traum kann ich mir abschminken  ), aber beim rumsuchen habe ich eine Firma gefunden die 15€ pro m² Schaltschrank berechnet + Nebenkosten, aber das ist im Augenblick nicht aktuell, aber wenn es mal akut wird hat man was in der Schublade, denn meist hat ja jemand eine goldene Eingabe.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2005)

*Adresse*

Hallo,

hier mal die Adresse.

http://www.thermografie-bader.de

Gruß Hollox


----------



## MRT (27 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

@lorenz2512
Bei uns macht das die Firma METEG, und dabei wird alles mit einer speziellen kamera gefilmt, die erkennt wo extrem heiße Stellen (z.B.:Schrauben bei NH-Unterteilen) dieses Prinzip kann überall angewendet werden. Von dieser Firma erhalten wir dann eine Liste mit den zu erledigten Dinge, ist relativ Zeit aufwendig. 

Sorry, dass ich erst jetzt schreibe!

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
@ MRT: ist bei den Steuerstromkreisen schon mal was auffällig geworden?.


----------



## MRT (27 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Nein, ist mir nichts bekannt. Es werden bei uns auch nur die Hauptstromkreise, gefilmt.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
@ MRT: na das ist doch mal eine Aussage. Jetzt weiß ich nur Hauptstromkreise können oder werden überprüft.


----------



## MRT (27 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

@lorenz2512
Aber ich denke dass auch bei Steuerstromkreisen, die Messungen einen Erfolg zeigen würden, da auch dort bei schlechten Kontakt Hitze entsteht. Wird wahrscheinlich jenen Grund haben, dass es mehr Steuerstromkreise gibt als Hauptstromkreise.

Aber zurück zur eigentlichen Frage gibt es solche Wartungspläne? Mir ist nichts bekannt.

mfg andi


----------



## knabi (2 August 2005)

Hab' Euch mal eine Seite drangehängt, die mir von einem Auftraggeber als Checkliste für die Schaltschrankwartung aufgegeben wurde...


----------

